# plow wont work controller will light up but wont turn on and iso box making noise



## bmxkid65 (Mar 11, 2011)

So im working western ultra mount with a 3 plug system and 4 plug at iso box on my 2003 chevy 1500 finally got the wiring and everything in this week and had the plow on that day and everything worked good couldnt be happier. So it snowed today and i went to hook plow up but nothing will work. 2 days ago i also put a new battery in the truck. So i have a hand held controller and the back light will light up but wont let me turn it on. I tryed my brothers remoter and same deal. iso box is making a humming/ buzzing noise unless i unplug the light harness. i found if i jump the solenid the plow wants to angle to the right. This is my first untra mount experince. I know very little and i have snow to move anyones help would be appreciated thx again phil


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

sounds like a wirring problem ground? or iso box


----------



## bmxkid65 (Mar 11, 2011)

I cleaned up the grounds real good on the battery and plow motor. More areas i need to attend?


----------



## mn-bob (Sep 18, 2012)

Check the power wire in your cab going to the fuse box on the side of your dash and see if you have a bad fuse or a bad connection there . Good luck let us know what you find .


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

sounds like you have something wired wrong if the plow is angling


----------



## bmxkid65 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ended up being the power wire in cab was powered then grounded not a key power thx everyone for the help


----------



## mn-bob (Sep 18, 2012)

Glad to see you got it fixed .ussmileyflag


----------

